# Altezzas fogging up....



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

On my left altezza light theres a few little fog spots will these be there forever? Or will they eventually go away?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Sounds like condensation because you didnt seal them right. The fog will keep comming back unless you seal them correctly.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

But when I get some condensation on the inside will it go away? Since there in my car already how can I seal them up good?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yup I could of put fish in mine and started a new trend...


it comes and goes... it will dry up in a day or two but it does go away... but it always stains the chrome


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

To seal them up good do i have to take them out to seal them up or can I do it while there still in the trunk?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

would be best to take them out then you can get every part of them better. my passenger side factory taillight fogged up and I blow dried all the water and condesation out, but silicone all around the edges, then when i re installed them, put more silicone near all the gaps between them and the car body (my trunk was leaking) and now it looks like i'm going to have to do the same thing to the other taillight 

LOL it would be like the platforms in the 70's. i bet if you do that, all the honda boys would put fake neon fish in there 'tezzas.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Are they easy to take out and put back in? Like wiring them and everything...

I wish I remembered to mention to the guy who installed them to seal them up first....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

took me about half hour to take them off seal them and put them back on..


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Can somebody give me some easy directions to take em out and install them? Can I do it when its cold out and also how do I get the fog out before i seal them up?


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

open your trunk
unplug all wires going into the altezzas
unscrew all screws going into the altezzas
take them out

take a blowdrier to them
be careful now you dont want to melt them
there you go, very good
seal them up with a tube of sealant from home depot in middletown
let the sealant dry

repeat the first process in reverse to put them back in.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Woah...I think it's a sign...to get rid of them. No, jk.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I think it is a punishment for replacing the beautiful SE-l tails with "ALLtezzas"


DryBoy said:


> *open your trunk
> unplug all wires going into the altezzas
> unscrew all screws going into the altezzas
> take them out
> ...


Hope all that helps you resolve the problem. I would take it back to the :bs: installer and tell him/her to fix it or give me my money back.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Yea I called and he said he would do it for me......


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *I think it is a punishment for replacing the beautiful SE-l tails with "ALLtezzas"
> *



he had the stock orange/red tails not the red/clear ones.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *he had the stock orange/red tails not the red/clear ones. *


Hmm, I thought one of the special features with the Limited B-14s were red and clear tails. Oh well, you learn something new every day!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it does but somehow he got jipped of it from the dealership but he got the red/orange tails and red center panel


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

just like i did...

thats what happens when you are in a fender bender then trade the car in..


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Personally I like the way altezzas look over the red/clear tales. You can think im nuts but I have always been a sucker for altezzas and always will be. There was never an accident reported on the history of my vehicle and I read and heard from people that some se-l's didnt come with the red/clear tailights and grey trunk panel. So I cant defientley say my car has been in an accident right?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thats what i thought ... but remeber every accident is not reported..... if you back up and hit a tree are you going to call the insurance company... well i wouldn't i dont need to pay any higher then i am paying now and I will fix it myself with cheaper parts..

It's sad but true...
and all 99 se-l cars came with red/clear tails and grey or dark grey center... from Nissan.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

So could the dealership have switched them? And if someone did get the car hit from behind can it affect it in the long run? I didnt know 1 thing about sentras when I went car shopping. I needed a new car and I went to the Nissan dealer and saw the car and I loved the way it looked. I didnt even know red/clear lights exsisted lol.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

you remind me of myself...

I did the same .... 
but my car was in a couple of accidents before I owned it and I have come to realize that I have to deal with it...

you have to take it to a body shop and have them look it over..
I did and they found 4000 in damage...

but i really dont care anymore... I just want my auto to go fast....


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

I had mine at the body shop a few days ago and they didnt see anything....mint condition.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I usually strip my cars of the good parts before trading them in. Like going to a junkyard and getting regular tails that I can replace the limited ones with, so I can sell the good stuff on ebay. That also works on Private sale (if your car was sold to someone before you by the original owner), and if you are about to junk your car. I wouldn't do that to anyone on the forums though, just to dirty blood sucking $tealer$hips!  That might have happened to you. Would the damage show up on carfax or does that go through the insurance. I thought maybe it could also go through the body shop


----------

